# True tire size master thread



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Its no secret that ATV tires hardly ever measure true to whats on the sidewall. Which is unfortunate, and annoying.


It seems to me a thread like this; that "crowd sources" TRUE tire sizes, would benefit the community.


Ill be posting this same thread to 2 other forums im on to increase the sample size and further put this information out there. Ill update this first post every once in awhile with the "master list".

____


WHAT YOU SHOULD LIST:

•Your tire & size.
•diameter & width of wheel.
•tire pressure.
•True diameter.

☆ THE LIST ☆

•*ITP Mega Mayhems* 28/9/12 & 28/11/12
•12x6 front & 12x7.5 rear
•5psi both ends
•27.5 true front, 27.25 rear



•*Interco Reptile Radials* 27/9/12 & 27/11/12
•12x6 & 12x7.5
•5psi both ends
•26.5" true height



•*Pitbull Growler BG2.5* 26/9/12 & 26/11/12
•12x6 & 12x7.5
•5psi both ends
•26.2 front & 26.5" rear



•*Maxxis Zilla* 27/10/14
•14x8
•5 psi
•26.2" true height



•*Kenda Bearclaw Radials* 26/9/12 & 26/11/12
•12x7
•5psi
•26.25" front & 26" rear true height



•*Duro PowerPoint v2* 27/9/14 & 27/11/14
•14x6 front & 14x7 rear
•6psi both ends
•26" true height


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Many may not have new tires to measure 
Like me 💩


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> Many may not have new tires to measure
> Like me 💩


I should probably specify that lol, as common sense doesn't seem so common anymore -__-

Measure 'em up sly! For the greater good!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

I doubt my 30's are 30's anymore. They have a decent amount of wear on them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Great information here... we had a thread like this somewhere, it's probably burried way down.


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Slydog said:


> I doubt my 30's are 30's anymore. They have a decent amount of wear on them


Aaaah I see what you mean by your "like me" now lol. I thought you meant you had new tires, not enough coffee for me this morning I guess haha


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

No new tires yet. New tires tend to break more stuff. 😁


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tire Size Comparisons


Here's a 30 silverback in the front, 29.5 law in the rear




www.mudinmyblood.net





Here's one with pictures...


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Polaris425 said:


> Tire Size Comparisons
> 
> 
> Here's a 30 silverback in the front, 29.5 law in the rear
> ...


I looked through that over the weekend actually, there is good info there of course but I wish more people listed true heights and not just pictures.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

remember air pressure, and wheel width will affect tire height as well. So one persons 29.5x10 outlaw might be taller/shorter than someone else's based on wheel width and air pressure.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Very true


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Polaris425 said:


> remember air pressure, and wheel width will affect tire height as well. So one persons 29.5x10 outlaw might be taller/shorter than someone else's based on wheel width and air pressure.


I made sure to put that in the o.p. Perhaps I'll edit it and make it in bold font lol.


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

updated the list! anyone have anything to add?


----------

